# off-site laboratory director



## wojtekp

Mam problem z przetlumaczeniem na jezyk polski tego okreslenia stanowiska, bo "off": zdalny, oddalony, zaoczny, poza miejscem etc. jakos nie wspolgraja z reszta okreslenia. Prosze pomozcie!


----------



## jazyk

Nie mamy kontekstu, ale kiedy przeczytałem zdanie to, myślałem natychmiast, że dyrektor nie bywa w miejscu pracy ewentualnie w laboratorium.


----------



## wojtekp

Dokladnie tak jest. Dyrektor/kierownik nie bywa w miejscu pracy codziennie lecz kontaktuje sie z pracownikami telefonicznie, poprzez email lub Skype. Wizytuje tez miejsce pracy w uzgodnionych okresach czasu, okolo dwutygodniowy okres czasu w kazdym roku.


----------



## jazyk

Zewnętrzny?


----------



## Ben Jamin

wojtekp said:


> Dokladnie tak jest. Dyrektor/kierownik nie bywa w miejscu pracy codziennie lecz kontaktuje sie z pracownikami telefonicznie, poprzez email lub Skype. Wizytuje tez miejsce pracy w uzgodnionych okresach czasu, okolo dwutygodniowy okres czasu w kazdym roku.


Czy wynika to z kontekstu? Laboratorium też może być 'off site', czyli polowe.


----------



## wojtekp

Ben Jamin: w tym przypadku laboratorium jest stacjonarne, a przedmiotem, ktory jest poza jest osoba kierownika.


----------



## kknd

Ciśnie mi się na usta coś w stylu _niestacjonarny_ bądź _zdalny_ (dobre skojarzenia ze zdalnym sterowaniem/kierowaniem! ;p)


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> Ciśnie mi się na usta coś w stylu _niestacjonarny_ bądź _zdalny_ (dobre skojarzenia ze zdalnym sterowaniem/kierowaniem! ;p)


 To są określenia, które pasują dobrze do urządzeń technicznych, ale brzmią dziwacznie w odniesieniu do ludzi. Ja bym użył "kierownik z siedzibą w centrali/głównym biurze firmy/ ... (innym miejscu)".
Sama idea takiego kierownika wydaje się jednak chybiona, i tak będzie musiał mieć zastępcę na miejscu.


----------



## wojtekp

Ben Jamin: Jest to opis do sytuacji majacej miejsce w rzeczywistosci (USA) i faktycznie masz racje, bo na miejscu za jest osoba sposrod personelu - 'supervisor', ktora odpowiada za wdrazanie polecen 'off-side' kierownika. Idea nie jest chybiona, tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje, bo jest to zjawisko dosc popularne.


----------



## PawelBierut

*kierownik zewnętrzny *chyba nie wchodzi w rachubę bo, moim zdaniem, odnosi się to do osoby kierującej w tym przypadku laboratorium, ale zatrudnionym przez instytucję nie będącą tymże laboratorium.

Mi nic sensownego do głowy nie przychodzi oprócz tłumaczenia opisowego np:
*
kierownik pracujący poza laboratorium*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wojtekp said:


> Ben Jamin: Jest to opis do sytuacji majacej miejsce w rzeczywistosci (USA) i faktycznie masz racje, bo na miejscu za jest osoba sposrod personelu - 'supervisor', ktora odpowiada za wdrazanie polecen 'off-side' kierownika. Idea nie jest chybiona, tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje, bo jest to zjawisko dosc popularne.


 
Owszem, ale jak sam zauważyłeś, na miejscu jest pełnomocnik, czyli praktycznie rzecz biorąc kierownik, a ten daleko jest "nadkierownikiem".
Kierowanie zdalne zespołem, jako jedyna metoda (nikogo na miejscu) na dłuższą metę więc nie działa.


----------



## wojtekp

PawelBierut: osoby pracujace jako 'off-site directors' maja swoje stale miejsca pracy ale z racji swoich kwalifikacji, czesto tez dla wymogow licencyjnych laboratorium, zatrudniane sa na zasadzie umowy-zlecenia. Praca dla wiecej niz jednego pracodawcy nie jest przeciez zjawiskiem rzadkim, rowniez w Polsce.


----------

